# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Snakes found in Shenzhen

## MrTree

I have been shooting the snakes in Shenzhen...52 species are recorded from Hong Kong.....

14 are venomous, but only 8 are dangerous, ok, except no 8, the rest are fatal...

1.Banded Krait, _Bungarus fasciatus_  (found in Singapore)
2.Many Banded Krait, _Bangarus multicinctus_ (found in Singapore)
3.Coral Snake, _Calliophis macclellandi_
4.Chinese Cobra, _Naja atra_
5.Kong Cobra, _Ophiophagud hannah_ (found in Singapore)
6.Point-scaled Pit Viper, _Protobothrops mucrosquamatus_
7.Mountain Pit Viper, _Trimeresurus monticola_
8.White-lipped Pit Viper, _Trimeresurus albolabris_ (found in Singapore)

Here are some I photographed...

Red-necked Keelback, _Rhabdophis subminiatus_

Venomus, with rear fang..one human death record in Japan I think.but most of the people think it's a common colubrid...often found being sold in the food market together with the water snakes(these are rear fang venomous snakes too..)..

Hmm, caught this species a few times already but never photograph properly........

----------


## MrTree

Two water snakes...

_Sinonatrix annularis_ & _Sinonatrix aequifasciata_ 

dead ones are counted too..

----------


## MrTree

Dead _Elaphe radiata_ & _Elaphe rufodorsata_

----------


## MrTree

_Pareas margaritophorus_, feeding on slugs...very common snake...

----------


## MrTree

Chinese mountain snake.._Sibynophis chinensis_

saw a few small ones last night but none alive!! sighh

----------


## MrTree

Blind snake......_Ramphotyphlops braminus_...

Now I always flip stones looking for _Typhlops lazelli_, which is currently known from HK only.....endemic? no way....

----------


## MrTree

_Calamaria septentrionalis_ should be found in Shenzhen too...

----------


## MrTree

Mock Viper, _Psammodynastes pulverulentus_..

see here

----------


## MrTree

Greater Green Snake, _Cyclophiops major_, earthworm eater...

----------


## MrTree

The coral snake..._Calliophis macclellandi_

----------


## MrTree

Taiwan Kukri Snake, _Oligodon formosanus_..caught two specimens but none had red back....sighh.....egg eater...

----------


## MrTree

Mountain wolf snake.._Lycodon ruhstrati_, when I first saw this snake, I thought it was the deadly..Many banded krait...but still did a catch & release to practice my skill....

----------


## MrTree

And this is a juv many banded krait, _Bungarus multicinctus_ I caught yesterday..........................................

----------


## MrTree

And finally I saw a White lipped pit viper last night......after looking for it since begining of this summer...

----------


## MrTree

Compare with the Chinese Pit Viper,_ T.stejnegeri_ collected from northern part of Guangdong province....

----------


## MrTree

not rainning since end June, all the typhoons go up to japan liao..but it's gonna rain tomorrow, so going up to the wu tong mountain again...fingers crossed for the reddish ratsnake _Elaphe porphyracea nigrofasciata_ , my ultimate target here....

and lastly my new snake handler... :Razz:

----------


## MrTree

New species count..at Wu Tong mountain.

Banded Wolf Snake (_Lycodon subcinctus_).

Locals usually would kill whatever snakes they see....snake = venomous = kill

more education is needed.

----------


## ranmasatome

Eh.. hire me go catch snakes leh... :Grin: 

Nice shot of the white-lipped by the way...

----------


## kuching

> not rainning since end June, all the typhoons go up to japan liao..but it's gonna rain tomorrow, so going up to the wu tong mountain again...fingers crossed for the reddish ratsnake _Elaphe porphyracea nigrofasciata_ , my ultimate target here....
> 
> and lastly my new snake handler...


Why your face is blur-blur one. :Razz:

----------


## MrTree

Because I am an international black-listed poacher. :Razz:  ha ha ha

----------


## kuching

Snakes of Taiwan :

http://www.two-ton.com/photogallery/...esFINALhtm.htm

----------


## Merviso

> Blind snake......_Ramphotyphlops braminus_...
> 
> Now I always flip stones looking for _Typhlops lazelli_, which is currently known from HK only.....endemic? no way....


 
Hi MrTree,

Thanks for sharing.  :Smile: 

This blind snake looks very similar to the one that I have seen in singapore before. Many many years ago, my secondary school at katong area used to have frequent floods; and we will see a lot of this kind of blind snake floating on the flooded football field. 

If only I had seen a vivarium then, I would have surely keep this blind snake as a pet.  :Smug:

----------


## MrTree

Food supply will be a problem..

http://ecologyasia.com/verts/snakes/...lind_snake.htm

----------


## Merviso

Wow!  :Shocked:  Thanks for the information. 

Guess I would have to cultivate a nest of ants to keep this snake happy.  :Opps: 

I can still remember the harden tail spine, which it did try to prick me abit; maybe not so happy to be playing around by our hands. Anyway, there is at least hundreds floating around together with centipede as well.  :Razz: 

How i miss the good old days...  :Wink:

----------


## MrTree

See this pic taken this morning..

the snake was captured last night...asked the driver to drop me at the Wu tong mountain...went to get a torch & a container.....didn't bring camera so bo bian had to bring it home and went to a reservoir near my house this morning(skipped work of course)...and released it after photo shooting...

_Naja atra_..another record! 

and concludes this summer. :Razz:

----------


## illumnae

wah...you so daring, pose behind a cobra  :Shocked:

----------


## kuching

> See this pic taken this morning..
> 
> the snake was captured last night...asked the driver to drop me at the Wu tong mountain...went to get a torch & a container.....didn't bring camera so bo bian had to bring it home and went to a reservoir near my house this morning(skipped work of course)...and released it after photo shooting...
> 
> _Naja atra_..another record! 
> 
> and concludes this summer.



How come that Cobra didn't attack u?

----------


## ranmasatome

attack also cannot reach... cobras have a habit of striking downwards...and from the picture...the distance is pretty far

----------


## MrTree

yes, I am about 70 cm behind the cobra, and cobra's attack can be predicted..

----------

